# very very cute draggy hatchling looking for kindhearted caretakers. (Sfw only please.)



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

(Aperantly i need to clarify this for some reason. This is strictly a sfw rp with no sexual themes. Im exasperated that people still assume stuff after i use words specifically in a way to suggest otherwise.)

Anyone want to play with a cute feral  draggy hatchling who just wants a fun lighthearted rp takeing care of a absoulutely overly curious and nosy draggy hatchling. Ill be playing the cute little ball of scales who makes their way thrue the rp trying to earn your characters love. Heres a pic of the cuty!


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm so afraid this is more then cute baby play here......


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

If yrour not going to add anything constructive and just accuse me of stuff its probably best to not reply to said thread. It is a sfw rp. End of story.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 24, 2018)

This is ironic I just finished reading a wings of fire book.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> This is ironic I just finished reading a wings of fire book.


Wings of fire is amazeing kudos to good choices of books ^.^


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 24, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> Wings of fire is amazeing kudos to good choices of books ^.^


Yeah just finished reading the first comic only to find out there are 4 books i didn't know about until now.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Yeah just finished reading the first comic only to find out there are 4 books i didn't know about until now.


I really need to read those but im pretty darn poor at the moment. Need to work up the moolah to buy them.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 24, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> I really need to ready those but im pretty darn poor at the moment. Need to work up the moolah to buy them.


Oh i'm getting off track. What's the setting of the rp?


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Oh i'm getting off track. What's the setting of the rp?


Thats something im rather flexible about. I find it can be restrictive to lock your mind into just one idea for a setting. Want to discuss in pms or discord some possible settings that will be engageing for both of us?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 24, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> Thats something im rather flexible about. I find it can be restrictive to lock your mind into just one idea for a setting. Want to discuss in pms or discord some possible settings that will be engageing for both of us?


Sure SlyRiolu#1123
Wait is the dragon wearing a diaper?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 24, 2018)

Taking care of young?


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Sure SlyRiolu#1123
> Wait is the dragon wearing a diaper?


Thats optional and i had no intention of rping any use of diapers. Like i said strait sfw. Just kinda a cuteness factor thing.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jun 24, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Taking care of young?


The power of memes and them making me laugh.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

Seems like im not going to get anyone here. Idk i cant find a way to word or show a innocent rp like this without judgment strikeing down. That and i keep getting people pming me about nsfw ideas and tired of that.


----------



## Rant (Jun 24, 2018)

*scruffs you, takes you to nest made of memes and first comments stolen from other users*


----------



## Dongding (Jun 24, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> Seems like im not going to get anyone here. Idk i cant find a way to word or show a innocent rp like this without judgment strikeing down. That and i keep getting people pming me about nsfw ideas and tired of that.


Ever try F-list? It's a horrible place but there's all sorts of people there.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jun 24, 2018)

killjoyrule said:


> Seems like im not going to get anyone here. Idk i cant find a way to word or show a innocent rp like this without judgment strikeing down. That and i keep getting people pming me about nsfw ideas and tired of that.



Well, I think you just found one.  Being a kindhearted caretaker?  That fits my sona to a T.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jun 24, 2018)

PSDuckie said:


> Well, I think you just found one.  Being a kindhearted caretaker?  That fits my sona to a T.


Well im down to try that ill send you a pm.


----------

